
After Budget Cuts, the IRS’ Work Against Tax Cheats Is Facing “Collapse” - severine
https://www.propublica.org/article/after-budget-cuts-the-irs-work-against-tax-cheats-is-facing-collapse
======
wmeredith
Tax cheats like the current President of the United States[1], the leader of
the Executive Branch, whose job it is to ensure that tax law is enforced?

1\. [https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-helped-parents-shield-
milli...](https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-helped-parents-shield-millions-
taxes-york-times-002042585.html)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Isn't fraud if the IRS okayed it.

